# Do snakes return to a 'home'?



## aaditto (Jun 15, 2012)

If a snake is captured and then released in a similar terrain, about half a kilometre away, will it tend to return to the space where it was originally caught?

I am concerned with primarily two particular speciese - the Indian Cobra (Naja naja) and the Russell's viper (Vipera russelli).

I live and work at a rural-action composite farm that is located alongside a large wooded area. Our farm follows a 'minimum intervention' process and tries to live as harmoniously with Nature as possible.

We have a very healthy population of snakes - which coexist pretty amicably with the rest of us.

However, sometimes when a snake is discovered near or within (very rarely) a living quarter, I usually catch it and release it in the adjoining jungles.

My question is, is there any chance that the snakes RETURN to their original space? A few incidents have prompted me to doubt that Russell's vipers DO come back...


----------



## DaveWillisBHS (Mar 3, 2012)

*Site fidelity in snakes*

Some snakes do show a level of site fidelity (_Vipera berus_ among others) returning to hibernation and laying sites regularly. However, I am unfamiliar wit those species. if you send me a private message, with your email and question, I will forward it to someone called Gerry Martin, who works extensively in India with these species.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Cobras do tend to have 'homes' (based on work done with the King Cobra and Spectacled cobras) but if relocated far enough away, I'd imagine they'd just find some place else to live. Usually, it's more of a case that they have a favourite spot, and if they know how to get to it, they will do so, as conditions are ideal for breeding, etc. But if you were to remove the snake a few kilometres away, I'd imagine that it'd find an alternative ideal 'home' before coming all the way back, as it'd be disorientated any how, as they will 'find their way' based mostly on smell and taste of the ground they've covered.


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

My guess would be that they do have homes but they'll only live there as long as conditions are suitable, and if anything changes for example their burrow floods, then they'll relocate. Snakes, and reptiles in general, aren't particularly good at travelling so I'd suspect that if you released a snakes a reasonable distance from it's 'home' it would just find a new one.


----------



## aaditto (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for your inputs, PrincessStegosaurus & Ayra.
When you say "they have a favourite spot, and if they know how to get to it"... what would you say might influence their 'knowing' how to get back?


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ayra said:


> Snakes, and reptiles in general, aren't particularly good at travelling


some reptiles are awesome at traveling, such as komodos, do you remember when they tried relocating them on another island and they swam back :lol2:


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

aaditto said:


> Thanks for your inputs, PrincessStegosaurus & Ayra.
> When you say "they have a favourite spot, and if they know how to get to it"... what would you say might influence their 'knowing' how to get back?


Scent would be a big part of navigation. They're fantastic and smelling and tasting their surroundings, so they'd be able to 'smell' the area I'd imagine - things such as plants growing nearby, other animals that frequent the area, even the chemical make up of the soil would have an odour.


----------



## aaditto (Jun 15, 2012)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Scent would be a big part of navigation. They're fantastic and smelling and tasting their surroundings, so they'd be able to 'smell' the area I'd imagine - things such as plants growing nearby, other animals that frequent the area, even the chemical make up of the soil would have an odour.


It's so fascinating, to try and imagine a world constructed so intricately, but built of only (or at least mostly) scents and/ or tastes...!

But how far can a snake perceive, with discernment, through its olfactory abilities?


----------



## aaditto (Jun 15, 2012)

aaditto said:


> It's so fascinating, to try and imagine a world constructed so intricately, but built of only (or at least mostly) scents and/ or tastes...!
> 
> But how far can a snake perceive, with discernment, through its olfactory abilities?


I remember a wildlife TV show describing some recently-discovered gland (near the lower jaw?) of a python (Reticulated?), which can discern the movement and SEX of a mouse some unbelievable distance away (1.5 km/ mile?)...


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

lycanlord20 said:


> some reptiles are awesome at traveling, such as komodos, do you remember when they tried relocating them on another island and they swam back :lol2:


An exception to the rule but I take your point :2thumb:


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Just happened to read that certain species of rattlesnakes will return to the same burrow every year for brumation and often travel several miles to get there. May or may not be true but certainly worth noting.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

aaditto said:


> I remember a wildlife TV show describing some recently-discovered gland (near the lower jaw?) of a python (Reticulated?), which can discern the movement and SEX of a mouse some unbelievable distance away (1.5 km/ mile?)...


If you can bear with me, I shall hunt for a DVD I have which has something about this. The organ is called the Jacobson's organ, but I can't remember the distance in question. I shall have a look and get back to you


----------



## SirSlithers (May 8, 2010)

lycanlord20 said:


> some reptiles are awesome at traveling, such as komodos, do you remember when they tried relocating them on another island and they swam back :lol2:


Have you got any links for this? I'd quite like to read that :2thumb:


----------



## aaditto (Jun 15, 2012)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> If you can bear with me, I shall hunt for a DVD I have which has something about this. The organ is called the Jacobson's organ, but I can't remember the distance in question. I shall have a look and get back to you


Jacobson's organ - exactly! The name had been tickling my gut ever since I wrote that note to you...
Take your time... I'd love to know more about this!


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

The Jacobson's organ is the organ in the roof of the mouth and is used to smell, it's where the snake puts the fork of its tongue.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Garter snakes(not sure where) gather in the 100s or 1000s to hibernate and then breed afterwards, so I would assume so.


----------

